# What is a mazo??



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Title says it all. I'm assuming they're cigars not in boxes but in cellophane, but I've been wrong before.

Thanks


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Pretty much - mostly in 10 or 15 counts.


Ron


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

so it's the fancy word for bundle


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

If you don't mind Scud, I'm going to jump in with another question. What is a SLB CAB?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Slide Lid Box Cabinet


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Nabinger16 said:


> If you don't mind Scud, I'm going to jump in with another question. What is a SLB CAB?


SLB is Slide Lid Box
where the lid slides off


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> SLB is Slide Lid Box
> where the lid slides off


Why must you taunt us, G???? I hate you.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Those are purty, Gerry!

But I know you'd rather have these:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I hate you, too, Michael.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> Those are purty, Gerry!
> 
> But I know you'd rather have these:


what a thread jacker! :fu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

zemekone said:


> SLB is Slide Lid Box
> where the lid slides off


I hate you too Gerry.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Graphic reproduction specialist = Kinko's employee


Mazo = bundle










Oh yeah, and Gerry is a show off. :tg


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I hate you too Gerry.


Hey, someones' trying to confuse us! Is that an SLB Cab, or an SLB mazo? :r

Either way, looks tasty.

- Garilla


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

zemekone said:


> what a thread jacker! :fu


Sure am. But any time I can piss you off it is worth it!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Why must you taunt us, G???? I hate you.





icehog3 said:


> I hate you too Gerry.


Hey now, I don't think that's way to go about things.

Gerry, will you be my new best friend


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Gerry and Mike, just so you know, I'm not pissed off yet. :dr:dr


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

its CI's way of screwing you out of 5 sticks or so and the box.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

duckmanco said:


> its CI's way of screwing you out of 5 sticks or so and the box.


That's why you buy mazos on Cbid for half what they want on the CI site :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> Gerry and Mike, just so you know, I'm not pissed off yet. :dr:dr


You would be if they did this to you every day. :fu :r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Why must you taunt us, G???? I hate you.





The Professor said:


> I hate you, too, Michael.


ditto.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

zemekone said:


> SLB is Slide Lid Box
> where the lid slides off





chibnkr said:


> Those are purty, Gerry!
> 
> But I know you'd rather have these:


Mike .... Gerry.... both of you are killing me. Those look fantastic.


----------



## jockolarity (Sep 2, 2007)

mazo, Spanish for mallet, if you were in Barzil and asked for a taco, you would get a mallet.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/mazo


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Those are purty, Gerry!
> 
> But I know you'd rather have these:





zemekone said:


> SLB is Slide Lid Box
> where the lid slides off


I hate you both...


----------

